# My interior pics with added carbon!!!



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

They left mine till last, but boy was the wait worth it, even though it was agonising!!!

Went for black leather with black carbon and red stitching. Played it safe, as i think it won't look out of date in years to come. 

Also finally got to fit my carbon detailing. And now the interior is all done!!! Yipeee!!!!

Heres some pics for you to drool over. 


















































































All comments welcome...


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

It looks very nice mate, good job!
By the way whats the cushion for, i thought old people in rovers have cushions


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Lol, knew someone was going to comment with something like that!!! 

Present from Robson, which i thought might give the finishing touch and more importantly make them happy!!!


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

looking good Virdee & the rain stayed off!


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

Just stunning :smokin:

Damn I wish I had signed up for that.....


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Yes surprisingly the rain stayed off for all the week whilst Robson was here!!! 

Nick MW, you know what you need to do....


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

nice presentation. very tasteful. makes a big difference. red stitching is wonderful.


----------



## z3gga (Jan 30, 2005)

Congrats Virdee !! Looks stunning mate !! You not sleeping in the car are you? LOL  

Cheers,

Suhail


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

z3gga said:


> Congrats Virdee !! Looks stunning mate !! You not sleeping in the car are you? LOL
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Suhail


Not as yet!!!


----------



## Tommy Kaira (May 9, 2006)

Hey the carbon style looks great! I think I need this carbon style too.


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

very nice mate! makes me want to sell my leather interior so that in can get a custom one from robinson!


----------



## baboo (Jan 26, 2006)

That's an awesome looking interior!


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Excellent stuff  

Told you red would be fine


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Looking sweet!!! Love the parcel shelf too

Are you having some curtains done to match the cushion? :smokin:


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Really improves the interior, i'm going to have to rob a bank or set up an internet scam ready for me doing mine.


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Really looks the part Virdee 

Shame about all that carbon though 

Makes me really jealous 

The only disappointing thing was that we could not get a photo shoot of all the cars together 

Regards,

Dave.


----------



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

very nice job..


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

WOW - what else can I say


----------



## purplepower (May 26, 2005)

That looks so good it makes me want to cry  - Absolutely awesome work!


----------



## Daniel-S (Aug 16, 2005)

What seats are those?


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

looks very nice!


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

> What seats are those?


They are standard R34-GTR seats with the Robson treatment 

Regards,

Dave.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

*Virdee,*

That's the best looking interior I've seen in a long time.

Love the carbon too :smokin:


----------



## PcT GTR Mad (Nov 5, 2005)

Gorgeous and very tasty.


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Thanks for the compliments guys 

DCD; behave!!! Parcel shelf is stolen from Gio's inspiration!!

MattJ; thanks. 

And yes as has been pointed out by Dave, these are stock R34 GTR seats with Robson handiwork!!!


----------



## GAL (Feb 19, 2006)

how much for the bo!!ocks of a trim


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

GAL said:


> how much for the bo!!ocks of a trim


You have PM


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

Very very nice Virdee.

Well done on organising the group buy, it's come out really well and all the cars look great.

That carbon really finishes it off.

Regards
Nito


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Thanks Nito. 

Yeh carbon compliments it really well.


----------



## 2NI (Dec 18, 2005)

Just beautiful.


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Top result, Virdee. Sweet choice in colours and materials. Robson definitely did another quality job!

Cya O!


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

No thanks to you on all the choices!!! 

Sorry if i knicked your ideas!!! But just too hard to resist!!


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

r33 v-spec said:


> No thanks to you on all the choices!!!
> 
> Sorry if i knicked your ideas!!! But just too hard to resist!!


LOL! Give yourself some credit - sweet package! 

Cya O!


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

I have.......for knicking your ideas!!!


----------



## moNoKnoT (Dec 18, 2004)

Sorry to resurrect yet another thread 

This looks awesome, will have to splash out on some R34 seats at the same time when their next over 

- Kevin.


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

LOL, no worries.


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

Another great job.


----------



## mana_r32 (Jun 24, 2006)

looks great man , the rear seat look really nice !


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

I am interested in just gtting the rear bench seat done in a stagea. ( fronts are already recaros and doors have been done but I may consider the doors as well )
Is this possible and cost ?


----------



## MickM (Dec 18, 2006)

Looks absoloutly stunning, will have a car like this one day!

Just picked up JP and saw the R34, looks like an amazing job.


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

that looks absolutly great 

is robson located in Uk?


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

Dohc said:


> that looks absolutly great
> 
> is robson located in Uk?




NO, but if you look in the for sale (parts i think) section, they are coming over to the UK to do a few cars, so get your name on if you are interested.
Pierre

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/70401-robson-leather-retrim-group-buy-ii.html#post627216

there done link for you


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Yep as Pierre has said, if any of you guys are interested, then please show your interest on the thread ^^^ and put your name down. Only you guys can make this happen 

Thanks MickM for the kind words. Its taken a while, and still not finished....is it ever??!!!


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

763paf said:


> NO, but if you look in the for sale (parts i think) section, they are coming over to the UK to do a few cars, so get your name on if you are interested.
> Pierre
> 
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/70401-robson-leather-retrim-group-buy-ii.html#post627216
> ...



yeh Im interrested but Im not located in Uk 
I live in Iceland.
I was just thinking about buying some interior carbon parts for my BNR32
as some of it doesnt look good and the frame around the cd-player is broken


----------



## JDMist3hfastar (Feb 23, 2007)

extremely sick interior! Those seats especially look awesome.


----------



## turbomystic (Jul 5, 2006)

THE BEST R32 INTERIOR I HAVE SEEN.


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

Nice write up in jap perfomance Virdee..
Def interested in that steering wheel... Exacally what i had in mind..
Have a good holiday.


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Thanks for the compliment Pierre

Not going on holiday anymore!!! ;(


----------



## D_m4n (Oct 4, 2006)

Very nice


----------



## Midnight-Purple (Nov 30, 2005)

*Virdee the interior looks the buisness*

Gorgous too good :smokin:


----------



## MickM (Dec 18, 2006)

r33 v-spec said:


> Thanks MickM for the kind words. Its taken a while, and still not finished....is it ever??!!!


Too true, don't see how anyone could ever finish with these cars. You got a great write up in JP must be pretty happy with the comments.

The Carbon really suits the rest of the interior, you are one lucky sod!


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Yeh i've already got other plans for all of the car, yet again!!! 

Yeh very happy with the write-up in JP.


----------

